# Sticky  Roll Call - Check In!!!



## Petey

Taken from other forums, lets get to know each other better.

1. Location
2. Favorite Current Knick
3. Favorite Former Knick
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies
b. TV
c. Music
5. Do you go to games?

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence

1. Location- bayside
2. Favorite Current Knick- none?
3. Favorite Former Knick- Mason
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- if this topic sticks around really really long, i predict the knicks will be the 2007 eastern champs.
a. Movies- dunno right now......
b. TV- late nite with conan
c. Music- rap. 
5. Do you go to games?- im going today! knicks rockets


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 1. Location- bayside


Really?

I currently live in College Park.

Where do you hang out?

-Petey


----------



## alphadog

1.) Cortland, NY
2.) Ariza, Sweetney, JKD
3.)Clyde, Dave D.
4.) Into fast boats, snowmobiles, Atv's, muscle cars, all kinds of movies and music...never been to a game in the city.
5.) My sign is aquarious...I like long walks on the beach, candlelight dinners, and ...aw sh**t...wrong forum.


----------



## Rashidi

1. Middle Village
2. Bruno Sundov
3. Derek Harper
4. LiEk OmG i gO 2 qCc iN bAySiDe!111!!!!1!!
a. No
b. No
c. No
5. No

What a blast. I feel closer to my fellow Knick fans already.


----------



## The True Essence

i guess i dont really hang out anywhere. just around the area. maybe once in a blue moon ill head to bay terrace, but that place is pretty fruity. nothing interesting round here.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 4. LiEk OmG i gO 2 qCc iN bAySiDe!111!!!!1!!


Do you really? I know some people still enrolled there. Major?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i guess i dont really hang out anywhere. just around the area. maybe once in a blue moon ill head to bay terrace, but that place is pretty fruity. nothing interesting round here.


I sometimes hang out at the greek cafes and bars like Oasis and Biz.

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Taken from other forums, lets get to know each other better.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Knick
> 3. Favorite Former Knick
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> a. Movies
> b. TV
> c. Music
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> -Petey


Location - Flemington, NJ
Favorite Current Knick - Kurt Thomas
Favorite Former Knick - John Starks
4 is too much
No I don't go to games. I live two hours away.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Re: Roll Call - Check In!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> 
> 
> Location - Flemington, NJ
> Favorite Current Knick - Kurt Thomas
> Favorite Former Knick - John Starks
> 4 is too much
> No I don't go to games. I live two hours away.


Do you know a family named the Bussards in Flemington? Both are doctors...

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Is it pronounced Boo-sards? I am ninety percent sure my mother knows them.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> Is it pronounced Boo-sards? I am ninety percent sure my mother knows them.


Yes. I went to school with one of their kids. Older couple, younger children.

Small world.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I sometimes hang out at the greek cafes and bars like Oasis and Biz.
> 
> -Petey


i live like two blocks from oasis. small world


----------



## JoeT020

1. Location - Long Island, NY
2. Favorite Current Knick - Jerome Williams
3. Favorite Former Knick - Charles Oakley
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies - Coach Carter, Hoosiers
b. TV - Family Guy
c. Music - Mostly rap, a little r&b
5. Do you go to games? - Hopefully soon. Need some $


----------



## Willis Greed

1 Location - Rotterdam, the Netherlands
2 Favorite current Knick - Allan Houston
3 Favorite former Knick - Ewing, Camby, Bernard King, Rod Strickland and then some
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies - Fight Club, original SW Trilogy, Godfather I, II, too many to mention here
b. TV - currently watching Carnivale and Battlestar Galactica
c. Music - hip-hop mainly underground, everything that has soul
Do you go to games - wish I could


----------



## NYC Orange

1. Location- Connecticut
2. Favorite Current Knick- Trevor Ariza
3. Favorite Former Knick- Patrick Ewing
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- Yankees/Packers/Rangers/Penn State fan
a. Movies- Trains, Planes and Automobiles
b. TV- The Drew Carey Show
c. Music- Rock and country
5. Do you go to games?- I wish


----------



## NYKBaller

1. Location- New York
2. Favorite Current Knick- Jamal Crawford
3. Favorite Former Knick- Bernard King
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- Yankees/Vikings/Georgetown fan
a. Movies- Right now, Brewsters Millions
b. TV- Right now 24
c. Music- Hip hop
5. Do you go to games?- Yes sir


----------



## Petey

NYKBaller said:


> 1. Location- New York
> 2. Favorite Current Knick- Jamal Crawford
> 3. Favorite Former Knick- Bernard King
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- Yankees/Vikings/Georgetown fan
> a. Movies- Right now, Brewsters Millions
> b. TV- Right now 24
> c. Music- Hip hop
> 5. Do you go to games?- Yes sir


Big Yankee fan myself, anyway remember to invite your INet and RL buddies to the board NYKBaller.

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74

1. Location= Jersey shore
2. Favorite Current Knick= Mike Sweetney
3. Favorite Former Knick= Ken the animal Bannister
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer= :no: 
a. Movies= glory, american history x, clockwork orange, dances with wolves
b. TV= law and order, saturday night live
c. Music= hardcore,metal,punk, and hiphop
5. Do you go to games? I used to.


----------



## RHJENYK

Taken from other forums, lets get to know each other better.

1. Location-NY
2. Favorite Current Knick-ALLAN HOUSTON MARBURY ARIZA
3. Favorite Former Knick-SPREEWELL,EWING
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies-SPIDERMAN-XMEN,TROY
b. TV-LAW IN ORDER,
c. Music-HIP-HOP R & B SMOOTH JAZZ.HOUSE MUSIC,REGGAE,TECHNO
5. Do you go to games? YES


----------



## Petey

RHJENYK said:


> Taken from other forums, lets get to know each other better.
> 
> 1. Location-NY
> 2. Favorite Current Knick-ALLAN HOUSTON MARBURY ARIZA
> 3. Favorite Former Knick-SPREEWELL,EWING
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> a. Movies-SPIDERMAN-XMEN,TROY
> b. TV-LAW IN ORDER,
> c. Music-HIP-HOP R & B SMOOTH JAZZ.HOUSE MUSIC,REGGAE,TECHNO
> 5. Do you go to games? YES


My best friend from high school's dad in in Law and Order, well was. He was in the orginal.

-Petey


----------



## RHJENYK

OH OK COOL :biggrin:


----------



## ECubed

1. Location: Southern California
2. Favorite Current Knick: Trevor Ariza
3. Favorite Former Knick: John Starks


----------



## Petey

ECubed said:


> 1. Location: Southern California
> 2. Favorite Current Knick: Trevor Ariza
> 3. Favorite Former Knick: John Starks


Welcome to BBB.net ECubed!

-Petey


----------



## nyk4ever

1. Buffalo, NY
2. Kurt Thomas
3. Latrell Spreewell
4. Originally from BROOKLYN!!
5. Scarface is one of the best flicks of all time.
6. I listen to alot of hip hop, but I have an ear for anything and everything (except for country music!).


----------



## The True Essence

on a completely unrelated note, i got rep points yesterday for a post i made in 2003!
not just that, but it was completely wrong.
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=368031#post368031


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks

Hahah troy bell a crackhead. Awesome.


----------



## Knicksfan3

1. New Jersey
2. Stephon Marbury
3. John Starks
4. Movies - Lord of the Rings
TV - CSI, anything on ESPN
Music - Hip Hop, Rock
5. I try to hit up some games a year, but I usually end up going 
a lot of Nets games cause all my friends are Nets fans.


----------



## Petey

Knicksfan3 said:


> 1. New Jersey
> 2. Stephon Marbury
> 3. John Starks
> 4. Movies - Lord of the Rings
> TV - CSI, anything on ESPN
> Music - Hip Hop, Rock
> 5. I try to hit up some games a year, but I usually end up going
> a lot of Nets games cause all my friends are Nets fans.


Welcome to BBB.net man!

Rock on!

-Petey


----------



## NYK101

1-Charlestown, Rhode Island
2-Stephon Marbury
3-Patrick Ewing
4c-hip-hop and rap
no i live about 4 hours away and i dont have enough $$

:bball: :basket:


----------



## Weasel

NYK101 said:


> 1-Charlestown, Rhode Island
> 2-Stephon Marbury
> 3-Patrick Ewing
> 4c-hip-hop and rap
> no i live about 4 hours away and i dont have enough $$
> 
> :bball: :basket:



Welcome to the site!
:cheers:


----------



## Kekai

1. Location *Hawai'i*
2. Favorite Current Knick*Q, Nate Robinson*
3. Favorite Former Knick*dunno*
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer*im a hawaiian stud*
a. Movies*coach carter*
b. TV*espn*
c. Music*rap, 50, tupac*
5. Do you go to games?*yea if i could fly all the way from hawaii to ny, sure*


----------



## Ron_Artest9131

1. Location Indiana
2. Favorite Current Knick Spike Lee
3. Favorite Former Knick Patrick Ewing
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer 
a. Moviescoach carter
b. TVespn,NBA TV
c. Music Rock
5. Do you go to games?No but if Reggie was playin I might go


----------



## cpawfan

Welcome all to the Knicks forum on bbb.net.

I am the Community Moderator for the Atlantic Division and just wanted to introduce myself. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me or any of the Knicks mods.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Petey said:


> Taken from other forums, lets get to know each other better.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Knick
> 3. Favorite Former Knick
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> a. Movies
> b. TV
> c. Music
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> -Petey


Hi, I'm new to this board. 

1. Brooklyn, NY
2. Channing Frye
3. Anthony Mason/Starks
4. Movie=Goodfellas
TV=Anything based on true crimes..A&E Specials..etc
Music=Everything except for country and heavy metal
5. Yes I go to about 10 games a year, but I'm going to cut down, Dolan is killing folks with his ticket prices.


----------



## Sargo127

1. Location: Connecticut
2. Favorite Current Knick: Q-Rich, Nate
3. Favorite Former Knick: Spree
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: I hate the Nets
a. Movies: Friday Night Lights
b. TV: ESPN, MTV
c. Music: everything
5. Do you go to games? Yehhhh


----------



## musiclexer

1. Location Jersey
2. Favorite Current Nate Robinson
3. Favorite Former Knick Allen Houston


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty said:


> Hi, I'm new to this board.
> 
> 1. Brooklyn, NY
> 2. Nate Robinson, yep I'm cheating. LOL
> 3. Anthony Mason/Starks
> 4. Movie=Goodfellas
> TV=Anything based on true crimes..A&E Specials..etc
> Music=Everything except for country and heavy metal
> 5. Yes I go to about 10 games a year, but I'm going to cut down, Dolan is killing folks with his ticket prices.


Kitty JW what part of BK you from?? Im from there too


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> Kitty JW what part of BK you from?? Im from there too


Prospect Heights/Park Slope


----------



## kidd2108

1.BK
2.Lee(hes better defensivly and rebound wise than frye,just doesn get the mins)
3.The big 3, Spree,Camby,H2O
4.Movies=Training Day
TV=third watch and TNA wrestling
Music=Eminem,yellowcard,sum41,simpleplan,blink,snoop,wc,nas,theemcee,stylesp,etc.
5.Hell na, i got like $5 in ma pocket.

WE MISS YOU EDDIE!!


----------



## knicksfan

1. Brooklyn NY 
2. Stephon Marbury/Eddy Curry
3. Mason/Oakley/Rivers
4. Movies- Get Rich or die tryin
5. TV- Wrestling/ER/The Practice when it was out 
6. TUPAC the best rapper of all time and I also like Eminem and 50 cent 
7. I dont go to games but I wish I could


----------



## VCisCANCER

Petey said:


> Taken from other forums, lets get to know each other better.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Knick
> 3. Favorite Former Knick
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
> a. Movies
> b. TV
> c. Music
> 5. Do you go to games?
> 
> -Petey


1. Connecticut
2. Channing Frye
3. Charlie Ward
4. Q rich needs to never play again
Movies- Die Hard, Wedding Crashers
TV- pretty much just sports
Music - Led Zeppelin
5.I go to about 2 games a year


----------



## CFrye7

1) Nassau County, Long Island
2) Channing Frye
3) Larry Johnson
4) a)Movies: Tommyboy, Field of Dreams, Dumb and Dumber
b) T.V. : Baseball Tonight, Knicks Night, Family Guy, Sportscenter
c) Music- A lot
5) Sometimes, as many as I can, I am trying to get tickets now.


----------



## big_kev_at_oz

1. Location - australia
2. Favorite Current Knick - nate the great
3. Favorite Former Knick - patrick ewing
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - i need a knicks jersey


----------



## knicksftw

^ same as that rofl


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

Taken from other forums, lets get to know each other better.

1. Location - Long Island, NY
2. Favorite Current Knick - Channing Frye
3. Favorite Former Knick - John Starks
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies - Star Wars (all of 'em), Back to the Future (all of 'em), Donnie Darko
b. TV - Seinfeld
c. Music - hip-hop, country, jazz, 80's Music, some indie rock
5. Do you go to games? try to at least once a year


----------



## The Future7

1. Queens, NY
2. Channing Frye, 
3. Ewng, Starks, Oakley
4. Bad Boys 2
5. Hip-Hop and R&B
5. I go to about 20-25 games a year but this losing is just making save money.


----------



## dynamiks

1. Location---Hustle Bridge
2. Favorite Current Knick---Jamal Crawford, Channing Frye and Q da Kid
3. Favorite Former Knick---Ewing,
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies---Comdey and Hip Hop type movies
b. TV---NBA TV
c. Music----Rap, R&B, Neo-Soul
5. Do you go to games?---ya sometimes


----------



## Tragedy

Kitty said:


> Prospect Heights/Park Slope


 well i'll be damned, you live around me. how long you been living in the area?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Tragedy said:


> well i'll be damned, you live around me. how long you been living in the area?


Since I was born, not too far from PS 9


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Just realized I haven't put in my own info...

1. Location - Huntington Long Island (Suffolk County)
2. Favorite Current Knick - Don't have one at the moment (*was * Jackie Butler :curse
3. Favorite Former Knick - Allan Houston
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - better off not getting into that 
a. Movies - favorite all time is Strictly Ballroom
b. TV - Bones, PTI, Family Guy, Futurama, Mind of Mencia, Psych
c. Music - 80's Pop, Broadway, Classical, Israeli Pop
5. Do you go to games? - can't afford Dolan's %^*^%$$ing ticket prices. :curse:


----------



## vg3luvsbball

1. Location-Union, NJ
2. Favorite Current Knick-Jamal Crawford, Nate Robinson
3. Favorite Former Knick-Bernard King
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer-Please let Zeke go
a. Movies-Blue Chips, Blade
b. TV-Survivor, Lost, WWE programming
c. Music-R & B, Smooth Jazz
5. Do you go to games-when I get my taxes done too expensive now


----------



## TwinkieFoot

1.) New York, NY
2.) Stephon Marbury
3.) John Starks
4.) Heading to college in PA and need y'all to keep me up to date with the Knicks when I'm gone
a.) Movies: Forrest Gump, Wedding Planner, Malcolm X, Glory
b.) TV: Family Guy, Dave Chappelle, Mixture of Gundam series
c.) Music: old school R&B
5.) Been to only 4 throughout my young life.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

My bad, my favorite Knick of all time has to be my boy Larry Johnson and not John Starks.


----------



## bball2223

1) Michigan
2) Stephon Marbury
3) Bernard King
4) Knicks are going to win the Atlantic Division in 2006-2007
a.) Through the Fire, 40 year old virgin
b.) Family Guy, Chappelle, Wanda Does it, ESPN
c.) Rap
5) Haven't been to one yet but plan to either this season or next season.


----------



## blessed06

1) Arizona
2) Up -and-coming Ime Udoka
3) Allan Houston
4) Knicks are going to win the Atlantic Division in 2006-2007
a.) Talledega Nights, 40 year old virgin, Anchorman
b.) Family Guy, Chappelle, Wanda Does it, ESPN, X Games, Food Network
c.) R&B, Old School,Rap
5) Haven't been to one yet but plan to either this season or next season.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

1. Location - Somewhere
2. Favorite Current Knick - Stephon Marbury
3. Favorite Former Knick - Earl Monroe
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I`m very sexy and smart
a. Movies - King Of NY
b. TV - American Dad,Chapelle Show,The Sopranos
c. Music - Drum and Bass
5. Do you go to games? Occasionally


----------



## Knickpride

Hello I am new to this board.... Been a Knick fan since 81' 
I am from Texas but moved from Austin about 8 yrs ago to Illinois and all I hear about are these dang Chicago Bulls. 


1. Location - West Central Illinois
2. Favorite Current Knick - Channing Frye
3. Favorite Former Knick - Ewing

NFL=Chicago Bears since 79' 
NBA=New York Knicks 81' 
MLB=New York Mets 81' 
NCAAF=Nebraska Corhuskers 83' 
NCAAB=North Carolina 81'


----------



## C-Rave

1. Location - Harlem, NY
2. Favorite Current Knick - David Lee
3. Favorite Former Knick - Its down to 2. Patrick Ewing and Xavier McDaniel
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I am 17 and 6'5 inches tall. I know alot of NBA Triva
a. Movies - New Jack City
b. TV - Sportscenter
c. Music - R&B, Hip Hop, Rap
5. Do you go to games? Rarely, I've only been to one Knick game, but this will cahnge.


----------



## BrettNYK

1. Location: West Palm Beach, Florida
2. Favorite Current Knick: Eddy Curry or David Lee
3. Favorite Former Knick: Patrick Ewing
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies: Comedies
b. TV: Big Scrubs fan
c. Music: Huge Hip-Hop fan. Biggie, Jay-Z, Nas, Pac, Eminem, Nate Dogg, Joe Budden, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, and more
5. Do you go to games? Living in FL, I don't have a chance to go to many


----------



## NYKFan

1. Location - Brooklyn
2. Favorite Current Knick - Stephon Marbury
3. Favorite Former Knick - Clyde Frazier
4. Anything else about yourself- #1 Knicks Fan
a. Movies: Comedies like Coming To America
b. TV - Rome, House
c. Music - Jazz
5. Do you go to games? 6 or 7 a year.


----------



## shakespeare

*1. Location* - Manhattan
*2. Favorite Current Knick* - Marbury, Lee, Q
*3. Favorite Former Knick* - Xman, Starks, Sprewell
*4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer* - Live your life to the fullest because it doesn't last forever
*a. Movies* - Ghost, Scarface, The Shawshank Redemption, others
*b. TV* - The Wire, CSI, Soul Food, others
*c. Music* - hip hop, soul, rock and roll, others
*5. Do you go to games?* yes, but only if I can stand to blow the money


----------



## LiLMiLLeR

1. Location...Staten Island NY
2. Favorite Current Knick..ummm David Lee
3. Favorite Former Knick..deff charles oakley
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer..umm..I have a temper with anyone who is not a knicks fan ..does that count lol
a. Movies..anything funny
b. TV...ahh to many to name
c. Music..everything well mostly everyting
5. Do you go to games?i have...but i havent been i plan on going again


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Welcome to the boards Miller, you will see we have a small group of posters, but all the members on this board are intelligent and have different opinons but we all have one goal: To "win".


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kitty, you forgot to mention that we kick ***!


----------



## Dean the Master

1. Location - Not where you live. 
2. Favorite Current Knick - Lee, Crawford, and Robinson! 
3. Favorite Former Knick - Ewing, Frazier

It hurts me to see that New York doesn't have a basketball team that people are not respecting.
Yeah, Knicks posters kick ***!


----------



## repgreek

1. Location: Queens, NY
2. Favorite Current Knick: Nobody
3. Favorite Former Knick: Too many but I'll narrow it down to Larry Johnson
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: I had predicted Isiah's struggles a long time ago. Bow down.
a. Movies: Too many to list.
b. TV: Sopranos, Scrubs, Home Improvement, Entourage, George Lopez, and Fresh Prince of Bel Air.
c. Music: Anything that has a good beat.
5. Do you go to games? Used to but not anymore.


----------



## LKnicks

1. Location - Titu,Romania
2. Favorite Current Knick - Stephon Marbury
3. Favorite Former Knick - Patrick Ewing
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer
a. Movies - The Godfather
b. TV - The X Files,Millennium
c. Music - Mostly Rock,House and Trance
5. Do you go to games? - No chance since i live in another country.


----------



## Gundungurra81

*1. Location * Australia
*2. Favorite Current Knick* David Lee, Balkman, Marbury, Nate
*3. Favorite Former Knick * Ewing, Houston, Clyde, Spree
*4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer* no
*a. Movies* The Thing, The Machinist, Akira, Kung Fu, Ichi The Killer, Sci Fi, Eastern Eye movies (**** hollywood)
*b. TV* Battlestar Galactica, Doctor Who, Star Trek, The Big Bang Theory, Science (physics) docos 
*c. Music* Alcehmist (aussie tripped out band), MF Doom, Discordance Axis, Grindcore, Avant Garde
*5. Do you go to games?* no


----------



## BalllikeMike

Check this out 
⬇⬇⬇
https://ckk.ai/MichaelJ 
He the real Goat I'm telling y'all.


----------

